

Warewolf ESB opens code base for C# developers - Warewolf-ESB
http://warewolf.io/esb-revolution.php

======
custardcream
_" Build software 400% faster. Warewolf is a flow-based programming platform
that allows you to build software applications 400% faster. This means you can
achieve in 3 months what would normally take you a year. It’s as simple as
drag, drop and configure with reusable components and prebuilt services."_

As someone who has dealt with NServiceBus, AppFabric, Windows Workflow,
BizTalk and various IBM and Tibco piles of randomness etc, I have one word:
nope.

The three phases of ESB are:

1\. Optimism and ease of use. Much like your blog tutorial in rails, it lures
you in and makes it look easy.

2\. Then there's the deployment phase, where you realise it actually hurts.
This happens the second deployment when contracts are updated etc and you
enter contract versioning hell. There are contracts however loose your API
says it is.

3\. Paralysis. No one wants to change the messaging layer because the cost of
doing so is unadulterated pain and friction, so everyone works around it.

This is all "in my experience" but that is perhaps unfortunately vast (several
companies) and negative.

An alternative: I don't think there is one for large systems but don't get
your hopes up until you've been using something for a couple of years.

~~~
jimmcslim
ESB = Erroneous Spaghetti Box

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
This is exactly the point! We're also tired of the complicated, messy service
buses our team has worked with. That's why we're going after making it simple,
easy to work with and valuable to any developer or business.

Bring your passion and get involved at [https://github.com/Warewolf-
ESB/Warewolf-ESB](https://github.com/Warewolf-ESB/Warewolf-ESB)

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Googling for "Warewolf" is not a pleasant experience.

Step one is to turn off the typo correction to "Werewolf".

Step two is wade through the people who can't even spell "werewolf", e.g. "How
can i become a warewolf? - Yahoo Answers"

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
It's true! We need to get this piece right. Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
In fairness, if your project becomes wildly popular, then Google will correct
this for you automatically.

------
CmonDev
Is there a way to succeed with a new ESB without going open-source by default
nowadays?

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
It's a good point!

We wrote a blog post on a similar thing: [http://warewolf.io/ESB-
blog/6-reasons-take-software-open-sou...](http://warewolf.io/ESB-
blog/6-reasons-take-software-open-source/)

All in all, we like the open source approach - it's a great win all round and
seems to be the future of tech.

